# Warm Season Grasses



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good read from Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-types/grasses-and-grazing/why-use-native-warm-season-grasses-in-a-forage-program


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Good read Mike. I have decided that one should have as may grass and legume species in their pastures as they can get. Never know when it might save you butt. We had a very dry Feb. here and the fescue is nothing but roots and stems, very, very little foliage, sure glad the warm season stuff is coming on, I spent all weekend putting on 3 lbs of Red River Crabgrass and 15 lbs of lespedeza on my pastures. Hopefully they won't all be grocery sack brown the 3rd week of July. Might just have to seed in some of these Native grasses next year just to see what happens.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Informative article.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How do you tell if you have the "infected fescue"?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> How do you tell if you have the "infected fescue"?


The only way to be 100% certain is to have some tested for the ergot fungus.

There are different theories on the fungus and why some fields of K31 have it and others do not. I have read that Kentucky 31 was originally created from two different fields. One infected, the other not. It was not until around 1980 that it was proven that some had a harmful endophyte.

Now there are endophyte friendly fescues out there. Max Q is probably the most popular. The harmful fungus is replaced with one that does not harm cattle or horses.

Those I know, myself included, are planting the endophyte friendly variety.


----------

